# Need Help for Dark Color 100% Polyester



## ctrlcvideas (Jan 5, 2015)

HI

I am able print on Cotton & Light color Shirts using Heat transfer. But I am unable to print on Dark Color Polyester Shirts. Can anyone Advice me the best method for Printing Dark Color Polyester T-Shirt using Heat transfer method

Thanks
Pavan


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

ctrlcvideas said:


> HI
> 
> I am able print on Cotton & Light color Shirts using Heat transfer. But I am unable to print on Dark Color Polyester Shirts. Can anyone Advice me the best method for Printing Dark Color Polyester T-Shirt using Heat transfer method
> 
> ...


 There is dark transfer paper for shirts but it can be a pain to use depending on the image shapes you plan to use. Anything other than basic shapes are nearly impossible to cut properly. Sublimation printing is what most use for polyester which is a different process & is more expensive. You can read about it by using the "search with keywords" on the left side of the page. It'll explain it better than I could.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Skinbus said:


> Sublimation printing is what most use for polyester


Sublimation doesn't work on dark garments.

Pavan, your best option for dark polyester printing is to screen print them. Or for simple one or two color jobs; cut vinyl with a low heat (320 degrees or less) application process.


----------



## ctrlcvideas (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks Joe!!


----------



## ctrlcvideas (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks Mike!!


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

What type of images are you doing? And what quantities?

You may consider www.Stahls.com digital transfers. 

They can provide custom transfers for a variety of materials.


----------



## ctrlcvideas (Jan 5, 2015)

TYGERON said:


> What type of images are you doing? And what quantities?
> 
> You may consider www.Stahls.com digital transfers.
> 
> They can provide custom transfers for a variety of materials.


Hi Tygeron

I am using a Heat Press for printing 100% white Polyester and 100% white Cotton T-Shirts using different Transfer papers. I have transfer papers for both Light & Dark Colored Cotton T Shirts. But I am not able to print on 100% Polyester Dark Color t shirts. I have tried on Orange Color TShirt and the problem is Print Comes in Black & Grey on T shirt. Also T shirt Color (Organe) transfers onto transfer paper


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

The problem you're having is dye migration which is common with dark and colored polyester and polyester content fabrics. Either your paper isn't specifically for polyester or you may be using too much heat.
Papers for darks are usually printed right-reading and have a backing that carries the image similar to an underbase used for screen printing. Polyester transfers for darks will use inks specifically for dark polyesters and will commonly have a backing to block the migration of the dye and will fuse at a lower temperature to further minimize the migration.
Some transfers will be a two part application. The backing is applied first, then the image is applied on top. So, if you're doing your own transfers, you need a system or process specifically for dark polyester fabric applications and care should be taken and application directions followed.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

I asked about quantities because if you're doing one-offs or small quantities, jobbing the transfers out may not be feasible. But if you're doing larger quantities, the per-piece price would be lower, shaped or contoured images could be pre-cut saving you the trouble, so all you'd have to do is apply and get paid.
One common issue with transfers overall is the background, like a square or inconsistent outline that may be left if you trim yourself. There are self-weeding transfer processes you can research, but I'm not sure how they work with darks and dark polyesters.
As far as doing your own and trimming, by hand is an option, but if you have a vinyl cutter with contour cutting capabilities, it can be used for more accuracy and consistency.


----------

